# Tiramisu



## sfm9497 (Sep 14, 2007)

Love Tiramisu and would like any variations that may be out there.
Anyone have a favorite recipe they would like to share with me? 
Thanks,


----------



## drac (Aug 27, 2007)

I just finished the Tiramisu cake recipe from the Dec 2000 issue of Chocolatier (it's also on the Godiva website, search recipes, under cake) while it didn't look like the picture tasted great & was the first one gone from the cake walk for United Way.

Jim


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I experienced one interesting variation on our plane trip back from China. It was white chinese cake (i think you know what i mean when i say chinese cake, plain and spongey), soaked in a sweet concentrated green tea layered with plain uninspired cream, with matcha (powdered green tea) sprinkled on top. It was good, but the matcha was very bitter... not as pleasant as cocoa powder would have been.


----------



## bcsman (Sep 21, 2007)

I tried making a completely different version of Tiramisu.. Cheesecake style. I am a cheesecake lover and it turned out great!

Tiramisu Cheesecake


----------



## marye (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds Yummy!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I really like the delicate flavor of tiramisu, and would not want to add anything else, i only do it in a slightly different way. I beat the eggs till very thick and fluffy, or even better, just egg whites, till stiff, and then make sugar syrup with the sugar, boiling to the soft ball stage and beat it in slowly, as in mayonnaise. I use this with the mascarpone, and it comes fluffy and creamy and besides, there's no risk of salmonella. I prefer grated semi-sweet chocolate on top rather than cocoa. Good espresso to soak the cake or lady fingers. That;s it. 
The mascarpone has a good flavor, and while i love vanilla i think even that takes away from the taste of the delicate mascarpone.


----------



## lana (Oct 8, 2007)

The best variation I can give is to use leftover pancakes in stead of ladyfingers.

I looked at the godiva site to see what the recipe was...but the only one I could find had strawberries in it. 

So, that being said, I don't know what your recipe says but ....

--I always use a mix of strong coffee (espresso) and good Marsala (3:1) and a little sugar
--I figured out that you could use left over pancakes instead of lady fingers. you know, the boxed kind used on buffets that you buy at Sams. (The homemade kind that you cook for your honey on Sunday morning are too greasy to use.) And you can let them sit out and get a little stale.

--Do not use eggs. There is absolutely no need for them. Just take the marscapone and add the super fine sugar to it. Nothing else. 

--it is better to grate your own chocolate.

To assmeble....combine the marscapone and sugar--set aside. Combine the sugar, marsala, and coffee. Quickly dip the pancakes into the coffee mix and layer in pan. spread cheese mix and cover with the chocolate. Repeat ending with cheese topped with chocolate. 

THE KEY is over night refridgeration. The next day, this will be so good.....OMG.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

Make one cup of Espresso coffee, let cool to room temp, and add ¼ cup brandy.

Mix until smooth and shiny,
4 large egg yolks,
1/3 cup sugar
2 tsp. Sweet Marsala wine
1/8 tsp. Vanilla extract

Have 12 oz Mascarpone cheese at room Temp, fold into the egg yolk mixture, and stir until well incorporated

Beat one cup heavy whipping cream until peaks form. Add in two tablespoons sugar as you beat the cream. Fold the whipped cream gently but thoroughly into egg yolk mixture.

Put a small amount of filling in the bottom of a suitable container.

Dip split ladyfingers one at a time in the coffee/brandy mixture; place enough on filling to cover.

Top with filling and smooth with a spatula. . Sift Hershey's unsweetened cocoa powder on filling.

Continue to layer like this until ingredients are used.

After sifting cocoa powder on top layer, use a vegetable peeler to grate bittersweet chocolate over top.

Cover and refrigerate at least over night.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

My standby is the traditional one from the Joy of Cooking, using their genoise recipe, but I sure want to try the cheesecake recipe. Thanks for posting the link, bcsman.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW. It's almost religious how people love and believe in their own special recipes. It's interesting too how many differences there are among them.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

There's a bar in Rome near my house which is famous for its tiramisu - it's impossible to even pass by there on an evening or sunday afternoon with all the cars triple parked.  They make many variations, besides the chocolate/coffee kind.  One is with strawberries, lady fingers soaked in the juice emitted by the sliced and sugared berries and the berries between the ladyfingers and the mascarpone.  Another was pistachio, with real pistachios, and ground pistachios - but no fake pistachio "flavoring".  I think there are also others.


----------



## anna banana (May 7, 2011)

I recently made this one and it turned out pretty well. I'll be making this one again. I originally got it off the back of a package of lady fingers (and it's also on allrecipes.com)

6 egg yolks
1 1/4 cups white sugar
1 1/4 cups mascarpone cheese
1 3/4 cups heavy whipping cream
2 (12 ounce) packages ladyfingers
1/3 cup coffee flavored liqueur**
1 teaspoon unsweetened cocoa powder, for dusting
** I replaced the liqueur with 4 shots of espresso and a half cup of Italian Roast coffee. It's the strongest blend we had brewed up at the time.

Combine egg yolks and sugar in the top of a double boiler, over boiling water. Reduce heat to low, and cook for about 10 minutes, stirring constantly. Remove from heat and whip yolks until thick and lemon colored.
Add mascarpone to whipped yolks. Beat until combined. In a separate bowl, whip cream to stiff peaks. Gently fold into yolk mixture and set aside.
Split the lady fingers in half, and line the bottom and sides of a large glass bowl. Brush with coffee liqueur. Spoon half of the cream filling over the lady fingers. Repeat ladyfingers, coffee liqueur and filling layers. Garnish with cocoa and chocolate curls. Refrigerate several hours or overnight.


----------

